# 十分に知っていただきたいためであります。



## aujourd

Hi there,

Would anyone be kind enough to tell me what does this phrase mean, please.

十分に知っていただきたいためであります。

aujourd


----------



## almostfreebird

That means "Because I want you to know thoroughly".


----------



## Aoyama

Or (not much difference but there is a _polite nuance_ here) : because I'd like  (I'd appreciate, I am begging) you to know [this] thoroughly (entirely, completely).


----------



## cheshire

「であります」は田舎の政治家の演説か昔の兵隊さんみたいな言い方です。普通はあまり言いません。


----------



## almostfreebird

> 十分に知って*いただきたい*ため*であります*。


 
Yes, the orange parts are stiff and stuffy, more than polite.


----------



## Aoyama

> 「であります」は田舎の政治家の演説か昔の兵隊さんみたいな言い方です。普通はあまり言いません。


That is very right and would certainly gain to be explained in english, for the enlightenment of our friend aujourd who started this thread.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

cheshire said:


> 「であります」は田舎の政治家の演説か昔の兵隊さんみたいな言い方です。普通はあまり言いません。


 
戦前は　都会の政治家も演説では　よく言ったものです。　

Hiro Sasaki


----------



## _forumuser_

cheshire said:


> 「であります」は田舎の政治家の演説か昔の兵隊さんみたいな言い方です。普通はあまり言いません。


 
"de arimasu" sounds like what a rural politician or a *soldier* from the war-period would say during a speech. 

Close enough?


----------



## cheshire

そうであります ただ、

兵隊： soldiers
将校： officers

ということを指摘させていただければ幸いであります。


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

cheshire said:


> そうであります ただ、
> 
> 兵隊： soldiers
> 将校： officers
> 
> ということを指摘させていただければ幸いであります。


 
戦前は　二等兵でも　言いました。

Hiro Sasaki


----------

